# Growing algae not plants



## Tom1989 (25 Oct 2013)

Hey guys,

This is my first planted tank and I am having lots of trouble with algae.

My set up is as follows 
ADA 60F 
ADA Amazonia soil
Pub bottle co2 with solenoid and regulator glass ceramics diffuser 
Jbl cristlprofi e701 with Do!aqua lilly pipes 
Lighting is an all pond solutions t5 above tank 4x24 w light unit (I only have two of the bulbs on)

The light are on a timer from 3 till 11 and the co2 comes on two hours before and goes off two hours before the light go out.
The drop checker is always a nice green.
I dose once a week with ADA Green Brighty step 1 and ADA Brighty K

Flora
hemianthus callitrichoides

Fauna
Chilli rasbora x10
Salt and pepper cory x5

I have at least two types of algea one is very stringy it's not bba luckily and the other is brown and growing on the glass I will upload some pictures. 
The tank had been running for about four weeks now and whilst I am getting good growth from the Cuba, I am obviously doing something wrong, if anyone could correct me and tell me the right way it would be very welcome, also if you require any additional info just ask.

Below are the pictures of when first planted and the subsequent algae growth 

http://i.imgur.com/asfvZbS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TmSyLnG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fKl5fpn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r5k17JH.jpg
I don't know of I've done the picture upload right please let me know if it has worked


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

Your lighting is nuking your plants. Thus causing the algae in your tank.Scale it back To 4 hours a day. And increase 15minutes per week. This will result in more healthy growth.

Think covering  yourself in butter and standing in the Sahara in the height of day.


----------



## foxfish (26 Oct 2013)

Or take your fish out and increase C02 bubble count by 3 Xs to match the light.


----------



## Tom1989 (26 Oct 2013)

Ok so basically I've got far too much light on for  too long a time. I was under the impression that the light had to be on for 8 hours a day. How long should I keep it increasing it for? And should I keep the co2 coming on two hours before?


----------



## Tom1989 (26 Oct 2013)

Also would the output from the filter create enough flow? As have noticed that Lilly pipes create a lot less output than regular spray bars


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

The brown stuff on grass is diatom algae, increase your water changes too. And suck out the algae carefully with the hose. It will eventually go.
I would also recommend dosing your tank with liquid carbon, to help alleviate the problem.

The lily pipes should create enough flow but a spray bar facing toward the front glass angles slightly down over will push the water flow to the  substrate and to the plants.

The lights have no set time for being on, but it is known that during the initial startup of an aquarium, limiting the exposure to light and good tank husbandry such as water changes, sucking algae out and removal of dead leaves will all help deal with the algae.

This algae, which we all experience, can be removed easily with an old tooth brush, will sometimes appear to come back just as fast as you cleaned it out. But fret not, it will eventually recede.


----------



## NatureBoy (26 Oct 2013)

...clean up crew too! amano shrimp will lend a hand...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

NatureBoy said:


> ...clean up crew too! amano shrimp will lend a hand...



Sorry, completely forgot to mention Fauna. Lol.

Yeah just add them well before lights on or turn off co2 and lights on day of introduction, to ease them into the co2 rich environment, as your plants may not be producing much oxygen until you get them growing healthily.


----------

